# 3 inch termite inspection gap needed in Colorado?



## CjohzgWq (Jun 21, 2014)

I am going to insulate and encapsulate my crawl space and have been searching online without luck if the building code in El Paso County, Colorado requires a 3 inch termite inspection gap at the top of the wall just below the floor joists? Is this needed?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to have to ask your local building inspector instead of getting guesses that may or may not be right from strangers.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Ask your inspectors. You can usually insulate but leave a gap for inspection between the wall and the framing but check with them to be certain.

You can also incorporate a rigid metal flashing as well.

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/bareports/ba-0202-basement-insulation-systems/view?searchterm=Basement%20Insulation


----------



## CjohzgWq (Jun 21, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. With so much info on the web, it didn't dawn on me to make a simple phone call to the local building department which told me that I don't need the gap. Thanks for pointing me in that direction.


----------

